# Amaretto von Huerta Hof



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Marshies.....here is your little girlie!
I really hope that you like her......I do!








*she is just learning to "stack".....not bad for the first time!*


















*I think that she can see into your soul....look into those eyes.*


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

SHE IS THE CUTEST, FLUFFIEST THING ALIVE! 
I am already deeply attached and in love!!!
Look at that serious little expression! She sure looks more "composed" than you give her credit for.
I'm going to have to learn how to stack her. She is beautiful in that pose. BTW, I can just IMAGINE Carlos' expression. He has the same look everytime he stacks ANY dog.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHA! You should have seen her "inbetween" pics! Can you see Carlos grasping at her coat?....and holding her tail still?
She tried to leap off the table twice to go to Michael...(he was our bait guy).
BUT...she absolutley is more composed than Anisette.......Anisette won't stand still yet for a "stack" pic! LOL!...her tail never stops moving and she tries to jump, bite and squirm out of Carlos's death grips......to go after what ever "bait" we have to use. (haha...poor Michael).
Their coat is slowly changing....the rich, black hairs are starting to come through...and their tan is turning red/brown. (common for our lines).


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

she is so beautiful!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

She looks like a very sweet girl just by looking at her eyes. She kind of reminds me of my Lucy as a puppy with that face. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

No. Carlos is very skillfull, I don't see the tail or the fur. I was wondering where the tail went. LOL! 

No wonder she looked so intent in the first picture. Here I thought my puppy was just born with the "eagle" look, but no, she's looking at the bait. 

Thanks again for posting the pictures and spreading my puppy joy. 

CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> She looks like a very sweet girl just by looking at her eyes. She kind of reminds me of my Lucy as a puppy with that face. Congrats to both of you.





cta said:


> she is so beautiful!


Thank you both! I love getting compliments on her and I've never even MET her yet. I wonder if all owners feel like this. I wonder if my mom feels like this when people complement me?!

:wub::wub:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice puppy, congratulations.


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

marshies said:


> I wonder if all owners feel like this. I wonder if my mom feels like this when people complement me?!
> 
> :wub::wub:


That sounds so adorable LOL.
Your soon to be puppy is very cute!!!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Snarly said:


> That sounds so adorable LOL.
> Your soon to be puppy is very cute!!!!!



Thank you.  I can't wait to meet her. I hear she has an awesome and sweet personality.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Marshies, she is adorable!

I have to say, I would LOVE to meet her as I have always found Robin's dogs stunning and impressive!

Definitely need to do a puppy playdate when she arrives.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, she is a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Marshies, she is adorable!
> 
> I have to say, I would LOVE to meet her as I have always found Robin's dogs stunning and impressive!
> 
> Definitely need to do a puppy playdate when she arrives.


Thank you! We definitely should! Are you coming to woof stock this weekend? 



Wild Wolf said:


> Wow, she is a gorgeous little girl!


Thank you!!! I was always more fond of boys before seeing her ... But now that she's been deemed mine, I can't imagine having any other pup.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No, I am not going this year. I have to work all weekend because we are going on vacation the following weekend.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> No, I am not going this year. I have to work all weekend because we are going on vacation the following weekend.


Vacation... Lucky! Swamped in term end school work. Have unread chapters coming out of my eyeballs. 

Do you have any vendors you particularly like at Woodstock or any particularly good deals you've found in the past?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's adorable!!!!! Congrats on her Marshies! you're gonna have a blast!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> She's adorable!!!!! Congrats on her Marshies! you're gonna have a blast!


Thank you!

I mailed my bank draft for her yesterday, ordered 2 biothane leashes online, and bought her toys and collars over the weekend. 

She feels closer than ever!

Time feels like it's going by so slowly because it's term end at my school and I have a ton of work. Wish she were home with me already.


----------

